# Free Flying and tricks



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, 
I need help, my 5 week old baby, skout, is 1/3 homer and 2/3 west of england tumbler

I wont to teach him to come back to me and do cirrcus tricks
please help, advice, anything helps

P.S. he likes chicken scrath *not* Peanuts 
Thanks,
Logan
A.k.A West of Summerville


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

A pigeon is not a circus animal.
What you want it to do & what the pigeon will want to do is a totally different thing.
You cannot make a pigeon do anything. It must want to do things, and circus tricks are not normally in their interest.
If you try and force them to do anything, you will lose ANY trust they have of you for anything.
You can train them to come to you for treats when you call, and certain small things, like going to bed, going for a bath etc, as they are things a bird would normally do.

If you want an animal that can do tricks, I suggest getting a dog.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can teach a bird almost anything using FOOD as a motivator.

Start hand feeding it, and only hand feeding it. If he is hungry he will fly to you if you bring him his food.

Skye used to fly to my shoulder whenever I brought him peanuts, he is nuts over peanuts.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

> A pigeon is not a circus animal.
> What you want it to do & what the pigeon will want to do is a totally different thing.
> You cannot make a pigeon do anything. It must want to do things, and circus tricks are not normally in their interest.
> If you try and force them to do anything, you will lose ANY trust they have of you for anything.
> You can train them to come to you for treats when you call, and certain small things, like going to bed, going for a bath etc, as they are things a bird would normally do


Thanks, but i realize i cant force them to do any thing
By circus, I mean like fly on my arm and stuff like thats


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You have to work with the bird everyday and spend time with it and what not. I trained my bird to come back to me without really using much food. By that I mean a direct food reward was not often given when he did come. He wasn't trained on peanuts either.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Really, Boo and snooki are the parents, i have see him since and egg, i started interacting with him at about 2 weeks, litrally yesterday was the first time he had came out of the loft
Yours truly,
Logan,
A.K.A. West of Summerville


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Skout can now fly own my sholder


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, you need to get him tamed down. Bestir he was by himself. You have to be determined if you want them to free fly but he might not work out. It's best to have the bird out of the loft and sitting in your hand well before its able to fly.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

he does sit on my hand outside the loft infact he just went back in


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

I got a question no one has awnsered how do i make him come to me from the loft?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

He needs to be kept by himself. I don't think your going to be very successful trying to keep him with other pigeons.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Confusing*

Why would you want to teach a pigeon circus tricks? Not to mention the fact that it is most likely impossible. You can only teach the pigeon certain things. You can teach the pigeon to come to you when called, or to eat feed from your hand. Chances are slim for your pigeon learning circus tricks.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, i dispite what some people here say (like u have ever tried, u guys have no idea what ur talking about), pigeon are indeed highly trainable. I have trained my frillbacks to go through hope and do other neat things. A homer is a very intelligent breed and should be even easyer to train.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Taming*

It's not that they aren't intelligent enough to train. It's just that I didn't understand what would possess you to train your pigeon for the circus. They are beautiful animals that can learn amazing tricks and feats of intelligence and should be treated as such.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

i'm not training them for the circus...and i don't think Westof Summerville is either...
I think hes just intrested in teaching them cool tricks, like some seen in the circus


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Circus Tricks Not Intended for the Circus*

I believe that you could achieve this.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Shadowringneck23 said:


> I believe that you could achieve this.


Thank you!


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

One question, how I'm 12 and have to go to school


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay.... So what? What do you mean?


----------

